# electric yellow holding advice



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

hi guys, i really need help.... so one of my electric yellows is holding for the first time i do have an extra tank to put her in but i just want most of the babies to live. so should i keep her in the main tank with 5 other african cichlids. or move her to her own 10g tank. also should i strip her or hsould i let her spit on her own? thanks anything will help!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Honestly, the option to strip or not is up to you, if you strip her, then you don't have to worry about her swallowing, or becoming weak from the lack of feeding. If you move her without stripping her, you risk stressing her to the point of swallowing. I personally have never had a mouthbrooder breed before(yet) so I have no firsthand experience... is she getting bullied at all?


----------

